# April Fool's



## Kamischke (Apr 6, 2011)

Any good April Fool's jokes during shifts? Share em here!

We had a couple small pranks. Partner and I were finishing up with a pt. at a hospital and we saw 2 guys from our company come in the same floor. Theyre giggling and seem almost happy to see us.... as we're leaving they tell us hey good luck getting out. 
We didnt think much of it because there was a lot of traffic, thought they were just being nice.
We come out to see their rig parked right behind ours.. and there was a car in front of us too so we almost couldnt get our gurney in. Luckily we had JUSST enough room and finally got it in..

Had to get them back, took some lube from our rig and rubbed it all over their door handles. We would have done more but their rig was locked.

You guys have any good ones?


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Apr 6, 2011)

For those in a firehouse, a little coolaid powder in someones boots will cause their feet to be dyed your favorite fruity punch flavor for several days.


----------



## Kamischke (Apr 6, 2011)

TreySpooner65 said:


> For those in a firehouse, a little coolaid powder in someones boots will cause their feet to be dyed your favorite fruity punch flavor for several days.



:lol:


----------



## ZombieEMT (Apr 6, 2011)

We had a fool on April fool's, kind of really bothered me. We were dispatched for an unconscious person and upon arrival we found a man prone in his backyard. We rolled him over and found the joke. He has painted his face like he had lacerations and made bloody teardrops, which I am assuming were from ketchup. He actually did very well because it looked real for a second until he started laughing. I bet he wasn't thinking it was funny when the leo who had responded with us put him into cuffs.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 6, 2011)

Not on April first but did this on monday at college. I recently downloaded an app for my Android that enables me to play music and sound via bluetooth.I made a soundboard and included screams, Homer saying 'Operator, give me the number for 911' and a few other mystery sounds. Whilst in lab (we were using the dummy that has the sound box fitted to it) I secretly hid my small in-car bluetooth unit under the dummy. You can imagine the looks on peoples faces when the dummy started talking like Homer Simpson and screaming etc.


----------



## DillR (Apr 7, 2011)

martyn said:


> not on april first but did this on monday at college. I recently downloaded an app for my android that enables me to play music and sound via bluetooth.i made a soundboard and included screams, homer saying 'operator, give me the number for 911' and a few other mystery sounds. Whilst in lab (we were using the dummy that has the sound box fitted to it) i secretly hid my small in-car bluetooth unit under the dummy. You can imagine the looks on peoples faces when the dummy started talking like homer simpson and screaming etc.


----------



## Kamischke (Apr 7, 2011)

Hahaha that's pretty clever. I'm not that creative


----------

